# Fisher's Catechism



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2006)

Fisher's Catechism is a remarkable work that exposits the Westminster Shorter Catechism in great detail in catechetical form. It was produced by James Fisher, Ebenezer Erskine and Ralph Erskine in 1753. The intro sets forth the goals of the authors. It is one of my favorite catechisms, a gold mine of spiritual treasures.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Fisher's Catechism is a remarkable work that exposits the Westminster Shorter Catechism in great detail in catechetical form. It was produced by James Fisher, Ebenezer Erskine and Ralph Erskine in 1753. The intro sets forth the goals of the authors. It is one of my favorite catechisms, a gold mine of spiritual treasures.



 Thanks Andrew.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 2, 2006)

Is Fisher's Catechism in printed form in a book?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Is Fisher's Catechism in printed form in a book?



There are, of course, antiquarian copies available through sites like abebooks.com and addall.com. It was, as far as I can tell, most recently reprinted in 2001 in paperback form (ISBN 1579107915), but appears to be out of print. Thus far, I have only seen it for sale on alibris.com and biblio.com.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 3, 2006)

Reformation Heritage Books has it for sale here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 28, 2006)

> Ebenezer Erskine and his son-in-law, James Fisher, were partners in producing what was at first spoken of as The Synod's Catechism, but came to be known better as Fisher's, for it was the younger man that finished it and perhaps had the main hand in most of it, though the greater share of the earlier part has been attributed to Ebenezer Erskine. This exposition of the Shorter Catechism attained a greater vogue than any other in Scotland, even than Willison's, though his was very much in use. Fisher's Catechism thus exercised more of a formative influence in moulding the thoughts of religious homes and ire making so many of the people of Scotland skilled in theological matters than did any other single catechetical work expository of the Shorter Catechism. It continued to be issued down until the middle of the 19th century; and it found acceptance far beyond the ranks of the Secession. The Presbyterian Board at Philadelphia, in its first forty years, sold almost 20,000 copies.
> 
> Source


----------



## Kaalvenist (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Reformation Heritage Books has it for sale here.


They carry it from Tentmakers. I have it, and don't particularly care for it. They didn't take the time to reprint an edition I'm aware of from the Presbyterian Board of Publication, sometime in the 1850's. Instead, they simply printed and bound the Catechism as found at the Center for Reformed Theology and Apologetics. The printing is rather bad; there are actually places where it seems they printed twice on the same page, with text printed on text. (It certainly didn't help the fact that I ordered the book while deployed to Iraq, and spent about 5 months waiting for it to arrive, for some reason. But I'm pretty sure that was the Army's fault, not Reformation Heritage or Tentmakers)

This book desperately needs to be better printed (especially considering the value of the book, as an outstanding commentary on the Shorter Catechism). Whoever has printing capabilities, I beg of you: Please do this book justice.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kaalvenist_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



That's regrettable to hear, but thanks for sharing this helpful information. 

For what it's worth, I see that the 2001 reprint that I mentioned earlier is in fact still available at Wipf and Stock.

[Edited on 8-10-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2007)

There is an edition of Fisher's Catechism available at Crown Rights Book Company.


----------



## heartoflesh (Jan 10, 2007)

Any relation to Fisher's Hornpipe?


----------

